# Incredible Detail - MTM Audi S3 8P



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

This car was a booked in for a paintwork correction, engine and interior detail. It had the usual swirls and rds and a couple of areas of deeper scratches which needed to be sorted out.

The car was tuned by MTM and running approx 350bhp. I like the subtlety of these cars and it's quite a sleeper.

I prefer it when the sun is out for before and after pictures as it gives a true representation of what the car really looks like. Luckily it was...
































































Car and engine bay were washed in the usual way.

The paint on this car was the hardest I'd ever came across. Audis are known for being fairly hard but not to this extent. This car was a special order colour so I suspect it may have had something to do with that.

3 Stage Correction carried out using FCP+ on a hard compouding pad, IP on a light compouding pad & FF on a polishing pad. Each panel was wiped down with IPA between stages and inspected with the 3M Sun gun to ensure proper correction and a trail free finish.

I intended to take a lot more pictures but never got a chance to as the correction was taking forever so only a few before and afters.

Wing



















Rear Quarter - Quite badly scuffed.



















Here's an example of what was left in.










Excuse my finger mark. This was used so I could see where the mark was whilst looking through the camera and manually focus on it. You can just see the mark where the strip light is.

I forgot to take before pictures of this mark but it was quite an obvious star shape. Almost as if someone had rubbed a bird's dropping into the paintwork. There was also a couple of areas on the car where bird's dropping had badly etched the clear.

The pictured mark was very deep I manged to take most of it out. The remaining part you can see couldn't be seen in daylight or direct sun so I was happy with that and didn't feel that I had to remove it completely.

Whilst I was detailing the car audi fitted new gloss black panels.

This panel is brand new and looked really badly swirled.










as is this one:










As you can see one is badly swirled and the other is (almost) perfect. One came wrapped in a cloth and the other came with the normal white wrapping you get on new cars. I suspect the one that was in the cloth had been wipped down to remove dust before wrapping it up - or even the cloth itself damaged it.

This was corrected using Final Finish on a Blue 3M spot pad.










The car was then wax with Vintage and then all the usual details taken care of including cleaning and feeding the leather. Tthe exhaust had a cermaic coating hence why it looks black in the final pictures.

After looking at the final pictures on my computer it appears that I never had the camera on the proper setting so the pictures are of quite low quality compared to the usual.

Tyres were buffed off to prevent sling and give a matt look after the final pictures were taken as I wanted to get the pictures before the sun went behind another big cloud.

They pictures didn't come out too bad though.
































































A very enjoyable detail for me and I was really happy with the way the car came out. The colour is really nice and once completed it looked stunning in direct sunlight.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Roy (Jan 17, 2007)

Nice work :thumb:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Very nice work, the paint on these things is a real tester!!!


----------



## mohare (Dec 17, 2009)

Great work. Love the colour and those seats.


----------



## Phil23 (Nov 29, 2008)

Great work :thumb: Love that colour


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Great work, that colour does not look at all forgiving, I bet it showed each and every small defect in sunlight before. Hope they are having this finish maintained by you :thumb:


----------



## deano_uk (Apr 29, 2007)

NIce work and nice colour, I'm sure the owner must have been really happy with the results.


----------



## Dtfrith (May 22, 2010)

Top work. Mtm are amazing (especially their green R8). Was that colour from them or a special audi colour?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Cool colour i recognise that place...well i think i do looks like Kirkintilloch


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Awesome colour, really like that! Great work :thumb:


----------



## mlgt (Apr 11, 2008)

Great turnaround. Lovely colour!


----------



## toosmiles (May 5, 2007)

yup a gawjus colour and a cracking job m8


----------



## c16rkc (Apr 15, 2010)

Great work... love those seats!!!


----------



## Driftland Liaison (Sep 17, 2009)

The colour of these S3's are by far the best in my opinion:argie:, I had one in a couple of months ago the same colour and in the sun it just looks amazing!!!
Fantastic job on a fantastic car :thumb:


----------



## monkeyone (May 22, 2007)

Nice work on a lovely car. Love those seats!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Great work :thumb:


----------



## Daniel C (Jul 17, 2010)

Top job mate on a mint car!

Out of interest, why did you choose a foam pad over wool for the initial stage?


----------



## Andy. (Apr 11, 2010)

Stunning motor, class colour and a detail well executed.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Nice work.

That colour is incredible, love it. :thumb:


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Lovely work on it Rob


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice work there


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Stunning work and a lovely colour. Bet that thing is like sh*t off a shovel after MTM have worked thier magic on it


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice job :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

nice work


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

Looks like everyone loves the colour and seats as much as me.



Roy said:


> Nice work :thumb:


Thanks



slrestoration said:


> Very nice work, the paint on these things is a real tester!!!


Your telling me!



mohare said:


> Great work. Love the colour and those seats.


Thanks



Phil23 said:


> Great work :thumb: Love that colour


Thanks



SimonBash said:


> Great work, that colour does not look at all forgiving, I bet it showed each and every small defect in sunlight before. Hope they are having this finish maintained by you :thumb:


Yes it looked quite tired in direct sunlight. Will be maintained too.



deano_uk said:


> NIce work and nice colour, I'm sure the owner must have been really happy with the results.


Thanks. He was.



Dtfrith said:


> Top work. Mtm are amazing (especially their green R8). Was that colour from them or a special audi colour?


Thanks. Yeah it's Merlin Purple.



Grizzle said:


> Cool colour i recognise that place...well i think i do looks like Kirkintilloch


Yip



Edward101 said:


> Awesome colour, really like that! Great work :thumb:


Thanks



mlgt said:


> Great turnaround. Lovely colour!


Cheers



toosmiles said:


> yup a gawjus colour and a cracking job m8


Thanks



c16rkc said:


> Great work... love those seats!!!


Thanks



[email protected] said:


> The colour of these S3's are by far the best in my opinion:argie:, I had one in a couple of months ago the same colour and in the sun it just looks amazing!!!
> Fantastic job on a fantastic car :thumb:


Cheers. Yeah it's the best colour.



monkeyone said:


> Nice work on a lovely car. Love those seats!


Thanks



ahaydock said:


> Great work :thumb:


Thanks



Daniel C said:


> Top job mate on a mint car!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Out of interest, why did you choose a foam pad over wool for the initial stage?


I usually use foam on metal panels and light cut wool on plastic. More used to using foam and familiar with it's workings. Starting to use wool a bit more now.



Andy. said:


> Stunning motor, class colour and a detail well executed.


Thanks



Gaz W said:


> Nice work.
> 
> That colour is incredible, love it. :thumb:


Thanks



Prism Detailing said:


> Lovely work on it Rob


Cheers Rob



gb270 said:


> Nice work there


Thanks



Hoppo32 said:


> Stunning work and a lovely colour. Bet that thing is like sh*t off a shovel after MTM have worked thier magic on it


Yip. Owner took me out for a wee spin pre detail.



Showshine said:


> Nice job :thumb:


Thanks



-Mat- said:


> nice work


Thanks


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Very nicely done! Love the colour a lot!


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Great work. Think this guys from audi-sport. Lovely car.


----------

